
LibrePCB 0.1.2 Released - rnestler
https://librepcb.org/blog/2019-07-14_release_0.1.2/
======
rnestler
From [https://librepcb.org/](https://librepcb.org/)

> LibrePCB is a free EDA software to develop printed circuit boards.

